# Hello



## Jay Jenkins (May 26, 2019)

Hello Everybody ... I?m 53 years old and used to train until laziness set in 12 years ago. Let myself go and looking to get back in shape. Any advice and help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## REHH (May 26, 2019)

Look around and start reading. you'll learn lot. At your age you should be able to get on testosterone through your doctor for the trt.


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2019)

Jay Jenkins said:


> Hello Everybody ... I?m 53 years old and used to train until laziness set in 12 years ago. Let myself go and looking to get back in shape. Any advice and help would be greatly appreciated...



Welcome!


----------



## brazey (May 26, 2019)

Welcome ​


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 26, 2019)

Welcome to IMF, you will like it here.  Let me know if you have any questions or need any help navigating the forum.


----------



## solidassears (May 26, 2019)

Jay Jenkins said:


> Hello Everybody ... I?m 53 years old and used to train until laziness set in 12 years ago. Let myself go and looking to get back in shape. Any advice and help would be greatly appreciated...



I'm 67 trying to do the same thing. It's a gradual process, take it slow to avoid injuries, be extremely strict on form.


----------



## ItsOver9000 (May 28, 2019)

Good to see you getting back out there Jay! I am 50 years old and im getting back out there too!


----------

